# Ronnie Coleman



## hey (Nov 2, 2004)

*2004 Mr. Olympia Results

*1st Ronnie Coleman 
He lives right down the street from me...Couple of my friends are friends with him and talk to him all the time kinda funny that he won *Mr. Olympia.. *


----------



## Du (Nov 2, 2004)

Get him to come to IronMag.


----------



## Cold Iron (Nov 2, 2004)

hey said:
			
		

> *2004 Mr. Olympia Results
> 
> *1st Ronnie Coleman
> He lives right down the street from me...Couple of my friends are friends with him and talk to him all the time kinda funny that he won *Mr. Olympia.. *



well, it wasnt the first time....


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

hey said:
			
		

> 1st Ronnie Coleman
> He lives right down the street from me...Couple of my friends are friends with him and talk to him all the time kinda funny that he won Mr. Olympia..



ummm...you do realize this was the 7th year in a row that he won it?


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 3, 2004)

He'll be guest posing with Dexter here in Houston next weekend.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 3, 2004)

He will be guest posing here in Denver, CO on Dec. 4th.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 15, 2004)

Ronnie will be guest posing at the Emerald Cup competition near me in April... whoo


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 15, 2004)

With all the posing, when does Ronnie have time to lift? sheesh.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 15, 2004)

He just uses more roids to make up for the difference. No biggie. =P


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

roids don't make you big.  Hard work, diet and rest make you big.


----------



## Du (Nov 16, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> roids don't make you big. Hard work, diet and rest make you big.


NO matter how many times you or I, or anyone else, says that, uneducated people still will not believe it. 

Ive given up.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 16, 2004)

Androgens, GH, and slin play a bigger part in that then all of the rest combined.


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 16, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> NO matter how many times you or I, or anyone else, says that, uneducated people still will not believe it.
> 
> Ive given up.


yeap.  Totally agree.


----------



## musclepump (Nov 17, 2004)

I was being sarcastic with my remark.

Hoo rah.


----------



## JLB001 (Nov 20, 2004)

I didn't like him as a guest poser.  He wasn't very entertaining.  Someone who is is Frank Roberson.  

But here is a pic of Ronnie from the show.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 20, 2004)

> I didn't like him as a guest poser. He wasn't very entertaining. Someone who is is Frank Roberson.



Yeah, I don't think he is a very good posed either.  he is boring and doesn't move very fluid.  A monster none the less.


----------



## Yanick (Nov 20, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Androgens, GH, and slin play a bigger part in that then all of the rest combined.



i could not agree more.

you can't juice and just sit on your ass and get big, but they make getting big/strong a lot easier and faster.  I've known tons of people who worked hard in the gym, had a decent concept of dieting yet still didn't get big enough (not nearly enough hard work for a natural) but when they started juicin they went from weak/skinny to big/strong in a couple of cycles.


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Ronnie is small.......

























...compared to a Mack Truck!


----------



## Luke9583 (Nov 29, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> ...compared to a Mack Truck!


 
There's just something unappealing about that kind've size to me   So.... block-like.  Maybe it's the gut?


----------



## gopro (Nov 29, 2004)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> There's just something unappealing about that kind've size to me   So.... block-like.  Maybe it's the gut?



Bodybuilding is based on opinions. Some like beautiful lines and symmetry and some, freaky mass and cuts. I'd like to see Ronnie drop about 20 lbs for next years Olympia and I think he will look totally inhuman (more so than now).


----------



## musclepump (Nov 29, 2004)

Ronnie's abdominals are just disgusting, to be honest. That's my opinion, but he's got the Growth Hormone gut and there's no hiding it.


----------



## Mags (Jan 27, 2005)

Like GoPro said BB is a matter of opinions. Ronnie is truly a freak mass monster, yet his gut is so disturbingly extended, looks shit and gives him a fault. Look at Haney, he was abig mother and had a 30 inch waist. I think the Victor Martinez BB are the way forward. I ain't hating on Coleman though, he is still outstanding as a BB and I've never seen anyone that big ever.


----------



## Mags (Jan 27, 2005)

I haven't heard of Mack truck, whose this monster?


----------



## topolo (Jan 27, 2005)

his name is topolo


----------

